# Sioux Falls Area Aquarium Society



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd like to invite you all to check out the Sioux Falls Area Aquarium Society at http://www.sfaas.org . We are a rapidly growing group based out of Sioux Falls, SD. When I joined the group it was largely reefers. However, I am quickly converting them into plantgeeks!


----------

